# I.D. this...



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

what is it? ive seen a couple lately. some kind of worm?



VIDEO:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Spiro- something , I think. Yeah, it's a worm. Harmless and cool.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Spiro- something , I think. Yeah, it's a worm. Harmless and cool.


Thanks, did a google search and yeah it kind of looks like a Sipunculid worm.


----------

